# my first tumbling attempt



## Wilkie (Apr 26, 2009)

I baught me a tumbler with all the supplies yesterday from sloughduck.  I tried my first bottle yesterday and took it out just now after 19 hours in the tumbler.  Turned out pretty decent.  Here is a before and after pic.  The black staining on the neck of the before bottle would not come off with my traditional cleaning attempts.  The tumbler took it right off.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 26, 2009)

Now I have a question about this bottle.  This is a small size, 5 3/4" tall.  Is this a sample or just a smaller size?


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 26, 2009)

[]


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 26, 2009)

Not true, they could have had a label.  I'm not saying "this one" is a sample, I don't know, but not all sample or trial size has that embossed on them.  

 There are many sample whiskey, bitters, etc. that are just tiny examples of the regular sized bottles and don't have the word sample or trial embossed on them.  I also have a sample sized wild root that is not embossed with the word sample and also a Hicks Capudine.  There are many others out there too.  



> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Technically for a bottle to be considered a sample size it has to be embossed SAMPLE.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 26, 2009)

That's why I asked the question about the Florida Water.  Someone out there might actually know and be able to answer my question.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 26, 2009)

I think I found my answer.  There is a size even smaller than mine, 3 5/8", that is being called a sample size (though it is not embossed sample).  Mine is most likely just a different size that was available.  Thanks Lobey for your comments, they are appreciated.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is my second tumble.  This is the "before" picture.


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 28, 2009)

The "after" picture.  2 days in the tumbler, I am pretty happy with the results.


----------



## glass man (Apr 30, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE LEARNING FAST! NICE JOB AND THE COBALT IS A VERY PRETTY BOTTLE! JAMIE


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 30, 2009)

Tim, looks like your cleaning is coming right along.Glad to see that machine finally getting some use,instead of gathering dust. Don


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Apr 30, 2009)

looking good, tim. i'll send you over a box of bottles to do......


           just kidding


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: NorCalBottleHunter
> 
> looking good, tim. i'll send you over a box of bottles to do......
> 
> ...


 Nick, we might be able to work out a deal if you have something you'd really like tumbled.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 1, 2009)

i have a  few i'd like to see get well, i am in no hurry and i figure you have a lot of personal stuff to throw into your new toy, but yeah let me know when your ready and give me an estimate, thanks

                                                                                               nick


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 1, 2009)

Good job, Tim. I have never gotten around to getting a "tumbler" and prob'ly never will. Got plenty of time, just no inclination. My Model "T" garage wouldn't fit a modern car, let alone a bottle cleaning machine. LOL


----------



## Wilkie (May 1, 2009)

I still have a lot of practicing to do.  So far the longest I've left one is was 2 days and it turned out "pretty" good but not perfect.  1 day took off most of the staining and left a presentable bottle.  My last batch wan't very good.  I did two bottles with "recycled water.  I was trying to see if the tin oxide would be good for a second spin.  The copper cleaned off a lot but there was still a lot of staining after 2 days.  So I guess I will be rinsing off the copper and tubes and using fresh water and fresh oxide from now on.  I'm having fun playing with it though and after I get real good I might even do some for others.  

 "This sure beats a disc sander and car buffer"[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> "This sure beats a disc sander and car buffer"[]


  Don't forget the grinding wheel for that extra heavy stain and a couple of rasps and files to get those "dings" out.[]


----------



## Dabeel (May 2, 2009)

Looking great Tim,
 Good deal from Don I would imagine.
 I've got a pretty sick E.L Billings in a Steel Blue color that I would like to have cleaned.
 Could maybe trade you a couple of Marysville or Sacramento druggist bottles for it when you get done with your bottles.

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Wilkie (May 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> Looking great Tim,
> Good deal from Don I would imagine.
> ...


 I just sent you an email Doug.  I'll do your Billings for you but I want to get a little more practice in first.  I'd hate for anything to happen to your bottle.


----------

